# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Pfeifer

## ria

graag wil ik weten hoe besmettelijk de ziekte van pfeifer is en wat te doen als iemand in je direkte omgeving
daar last van heeft 
bedankt ria

----------


## marianne

eeey
je kan alleen besmet raken als je met iemand gaat zoenen die besmet is met pfeifer , al zijn er mensen in je omgeving die kunnnen niet zo aan iemand merken dat digene pfeifer heb alleen zijn die mensen moe en moeten veel rusten.
Je kan alleen besmet raken dus als je met iemand zoent of speeksel van iemand binnenkrijgt die pfeifer heeft het is niet heel erg besmettelijk je hoeft nie speciale dingen/ aparte dingen voor digene te hebben hoor.

zelf ben ik er 4 dagen geleden achtergekomen dat ik pfeifer heb metmij gaat het wel ik moet gewoon rustig aan doen enzo

ik hoop dat je hier een beetje voldoende informatie heb gekregen 
doei
xxxxxxx

----------

Ja ik heb nu al 2 maanden de ziekte van pfeifer en nou heb ik effe een vraag... Is het heel erg als ik morgen koninginnendag ga vieren (met drank)?????!!!??? ???

----------


## marianne

Ik ben morge op koninginnedag jarig!! 
en zelf zit ik er ook aan te denken want ik zal doen zal ik gewoon drinken enzo maar volgens mij kan je wel gewoon iets drinken van alcohol maar omdat dat koolzuurhoudende drank is is het wel beetje slecht voor je en kan het langer gaan duren voordat de ziekte over gaat maar je kan wel beetje alcohol drinken maar nie echt heel veel natuurlijk dat jke helemaal dronken bent.

mijn moeder loopt te zeggen dat ik geen cola meer mag maar heb jer sinds je het hebt wel is cola gedsronken of iets waar prik in zit?

_xxx_

----------


## rem

Ik zit nog te twijfelen.; ik zit nu nog in huis en me vrienden zitten al in de stad dus ik weet het zo nog niet of het wat word
:-[ :-[ :P > :Frown:  ???

----------


## marianne

eey al voel je je echt nie lekker danzou ik geen alcohol gaan drinken als ik jou was want dan kan het misschien wel slechter gaan al als je alcohol gaat drinken

maar ef vraagje drink jij gewoon cola enzo ik wil dat ook gewoon drinken maar mn moeder zegt dat ik dat nie moet fdoen maar drink jij het nog wel is ?

----------


## rem

Niet echt veel.. maar ik denk dat ik er maar niet uit ga..
Ik drink namenlijk ook bucardi cola zie je.. Maar ik weet wel dat vet eten niet goed voor je is en cola is denk ik ook niet echt goed voor je.. Ik haal de schade wel weer in als ik beter ben... Ik wor nou gek in huis.. als het eerst maar weer morgen is :-[ > :Frown:

----------


## marianne

eey kut voor je dat je nu nie uit kangaan en geen feest kan vieren door die kut ziekte  :Frown:  
ik ben vandaag jarig en ik heb er vandaag echt scheit aan ik gahet vandaag leuk maken ook al is het vermoeid van wat ik ga doen of iets.
ik ga denk geen alcohol drinken maarverdermaakt het me vandaag nie uit wat ik eet of drink de komende dagen ga ik dan wel veel rusten maar vandaag wordt het in ieder geval ene leuke dag

hoe voel jij je nu dan echt heel erg moe en heb jij ook last van je klieren in je nek doen die ook beetje pijn met slikken?

----------


## rem

Nee daar heb ik gelukkig geen last meer van.... Dat had ik op het begin wel.. gefeliceteerd trouwens..
Ik heb vandaag dus een heftige K*T dag > :Frown:  maarja ik probeer deze dag wel om te komen..

----------


## marianne

eey dankje
ik hoop dat je ook een leuke dag krijgt ik ga nu weg er komen een paar vriendinnen en daar ga ik mn verjaardag mee vieren 
-xxx-

----------


## rem

yes yes ik ga ook van het net af...
Veel plezier zou ik zeggen doei doei

----------


## Lex

Besmettingen met Pfeiffer (mononucleosis infectiosa)komen niet direct van anderen maar hebben vooral met je eigen conditie te maken. Omdat de tijd tussen besmetting en het krijgen van verschijnselen rond de 40 dagen is, is ok nooit te achterhalen waar de besmetting is gebeurd. 

Een goede beschrijving vind je bij een reactie op een vraag van 8 maart over hoe je ervan opknapt.

Ik heb goede ervaringen met de therapie van een klassieke arts-homeopaat.

----------


## sr

Ik wanneer je pfeifer hebt geen alcohol drinken. Pfeifer kan namelijk al voor verhoogde leverwaarden zorgen, alcohol erbij doet dit geen goed.

----------


## marianne

eey ik drink geen alcohol want dat is slecht voor je lever enal dat weet ik maare bijv cola mag je dat wel gewoon drinken niet qal te veel maar af en toe?

----------


## sr

cola heeft geen invloed op de lever, bevat natuurlijk wel een hoop zooi waaronder een hoop suiker.. goed voor gebit is het niet. grote hoeveelheden langere tijd kunnen net als alle andere suikerhoudende producten insuline resistentie veroorzaken.. diabetes type 2.

----------


## rem

Hahaha ik heb gisteren de uitslag gehad en de infectie is uit me lever vandaan... Dus ik ben erweer vanaf...
Oook blijf ik me nog een lange tijd niet helemaal goed voelen, maar ik mag weer drank hebben!!! ;D  :Big Grin:

----------


## marianne

eeyy oww dus ik zou wel gewoon cola kunnen drinken 
de dokter had gezegd dat ik datnie mog omdat hetdan langer kan gaan duren voordat het over is is dat waar?

----------


## sr

> _Originally posted by marianne_@02-05-2003, 15:13:05
> * eeyy oww dus ik zou wel gewoon cola kunnen drinken 
> de dokter had gezegd dat ik datnie mog omdat hetdan langer kan gaan duren voordat het over is is dat waar?*


 Ik zou helemaal niks kunnen verzinnen waarom cola niet zou mogen. Alcohol wel, maar cola?? Afgezien dat het een ramp voor je gebit is en de suiker voor je hele gezondheid kan ik verder niks verzinnen. Vraag je arts eens naar de motivatie. Waarom mag je het niet?? Ik ben geen arts, maar ik zou niks kunnen verzinnen.

----------


## sisley

hey,ik wou ook ff reageren ik heb nu al 5 maanden pfeiffer en ik kan niet meer uitgaan en andere leuke dingen doen.ik drink nog wel af en toe alcohol zoals laatst op mn verjaardag :P het rare is dat ik me door alcohol juist beter ga voelen&#33;is dat raar?en hoe slecht is het met pfeiffer?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoelang is het besmettelijk; De incubatietijd van de ziekte van pfeiffer is bij kinderen in de basisschoolleeftijd ongeveer vier tot tien dagen. Bij jongvolwassenen is die vier tot zeven weken. De ziekte is al tijdens de incubatietijd besmettelijk en blijft tot soms achttien maanden na de ziekte besmettelijk. Sommige mensen zijn daarna nog gedurende bepaalde periodes besmettelijk, ze merken daar zelf verder niks van. Deze besmettelijkheid is verder niet gevaarlijk voor de mensen om je heen omdat de meeste mensen het virus al hebben doorgemaakt en dus antistoffen hebben. Of sterk genoeg zijn om het virus te overwinnen. Andere mensen lopen dus niet zo heel snel de kans om besmet te worden

Wat te doen als iemand in je omgeving het heeft;
De ziekte van pfeiffer is een besmettelijke ziekte. Het virus zit in de speekselklieren en de besmetting vindt plaats via speekseldruppeltjes. Dit kan door bijvoorbeeld hoesten of niesen, door uit een vuil glas te drinken, met besmet speelgoed te spelen maar vooral via zoenen. Dus wat je kan doen is niet hetzelfde glas, dezelfde beker, hetzelfde bestek of hetzelfde speelgoed te gebruiken, tenzij je die goed hebt schoongemaakt. Een zakdoek of stukje keukenrol voor je mond en neus houden bij hoesten of niezen. Vaak je handen wassen.

----------

